# Mise à jour Parallels Desktop 15



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Bonjour

Ayant Parallels Desktop à l'essai jusqu'au 21 mars 2022 j'ai vu en cliquant droit sur l'icone que j'avais la version 15 et que l'on pouvait faire la mise à jour vers la version 17. je voulais savoir si je peux faire cette mise à jour sans crainte. Je pose cette question ca je n'ai pas du tout l'habitude de ces logiciels et je ne sais pas ce qui m'attends si je clique sur faire la mise à  jour. j'ai posé la question sur le site Parallels mais personne ne réponds. Si je fais cette mise à jour est ce que Windows sera toujours installé ou il faudra que je le réinstalle. Merci pour vos remarques


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Si je fais cette mise à jour est ce que Windows sera toujours installé ou il faudra que je le réinstalle. Merci pour vos remarques


Une mise à jour ne posera aucun problème étant donné que ta version de Windows est dans un fichier bien spécifique et totalement indépendante de macOS. Ce qui risque de te poser un problème est que si tu n'achètes pas une licence de Parallels Desktop que tu pourras plus l'utiliser et tout mettre à la poubelle !


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Mais j'ai l'intention de l'acheter le 20 puisque ça va jusqu'au 21

Donc je vais me lancer et faire la mise à jour vers la version 17

J'ai bien cliqué sur faire la mise à jour et ensuite ça me renvoies sur une page sur le net. pour faire la mise à jour ça demande 49,99 euros. moi je veux bien payer 49,99 euros mais comme j'ai vu que je suis à l'essai jusqu'au 21 avec la version 15 je ne voudrai pas ensuite quand j'ai payé 49,99 euros que le 21 ça s'arrête et que je sois obligé de repayer.​


----------



## Aliboron (12 Mars 2022)

Il y a aussi une version d'essai pour Parallels Desktop 17, voir sur *cette page*. Maintenant, je ne sais pas comment ça va interagir avec ta version 15 déjà en cours...

NB : de la version 15 à la version 17, ce n'est pas d'une "mise à jour" qu'il est question, mais d'une "mise à niveau" (c'est d'ailleurs écrit sur ta capture d'écran).


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Là effectivement je ne sais plus quoi penser. j'ai encore envoyé un mail à Parallels Desktop avec les captures d'écran je verrai bien ce qu'ils vont répondre. Merci quand même d'avoir essayé de m'aider. Si je n'ai pas de réponse je tenterai de faire la mise à jour à 49,99€. On verra bien ce que ça donnera.


----------



## Aliboron (12 Mars 2022)

Sauf offre spéciale, pour 49,99€, c'est une mise à niveau, ce qui suppose de déjà avoir la licence d'une version précédente (il faut en saisir la clé dans un des écrans pour autant que je me souvienne). La version "complète" (qui correspond plus à ton cas) c'est 79,99€. De toute façon, en ce qui te concerne, la version 15 n'est plus à la vente depuis deux ans. À l'achat, c'est nécessairement la version actuelle (la 17, donc).

Ils ont depuis quelques années une politique de renouvellement de version calquée sur celle d'Apple, c'est à dire qu'il y a une nouvelle version pour chaque nouvelle version de macOS. Elles sont payantes, donc on peut plus ou moins considérer que c'est 49,99€ chaque année.


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Donc si j'ai bien compris je n'ai pas intérêt à faire la mise la mise à niveau. Alors il faudra que je fasse quoi? Cliquer sur télécharger ?  Sur acheter? Mais il va y avoir un problème si je clique sur acheter, car je pense que pour eux c'est la version 17 que j'ai à l'essai alors que c'est la version 15. Que me conseilles tu? tout désinstaller et repartir à zéro? ou est ce que je peux sauvegarder Windows 10 avec Acronis  et lorsque j'aurai installé la version 17 je restaure Windows. Dis moi si ça peut être possible


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> est ce que je peux sauvegarder Windows 10 avec Acronis


Négatif, Acronis True Image ne fonctionnera que sous Windows. Avec un Mac, le seul logiciel de clonage pour sauvegarder une partition Windows est *Winclone* et il n'y en a aucun autre.

Dans ton cas de figure, comme tu utilises Parallels Desktop, il te suffira de sauvegarder dans un disque dur USB le fichier .vmx qui contient Windows. Soit tu laisses le fichier sauvegardé dans un disque dur USB et tu peux travailler avec sans problème, soit tu en fait l'importation... http://download.parallels.com/stm/docs/fr/Getting_Started_With_Parallels_Desktop/27211.htm


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Allons bon j'en déduit que certainement il faudra que je désinstalle Parallels Desktop en même temps que windows 10 et que je refasse une installation propre avec la version 17. Qu'en penses tu? Winclone je ne connais pas encore


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Allons bon j'en déduit que certainement il faudra que je désinstalle Parallels Desktop en même temps que windows 10 et que je refasse une installation propre avec la version 17. Qu'en penses tu? Winclone je ne connais pas encore


Relis lentement ma réponse précédente. Tu peux sauvegarder manuellement le fichier .vmx qui contient ta version de Windows dans un disque dur USB. Si tu fais une désinstallation de l'ancienne version de Parallels Desktop au profit de la dernière version en cours, soit tu en fais l'importation, soit tu la laisses dans le disque dur USB, mais avec cette possibilité de la déclarer dans macOS et Parallels Desktop pour pouvoir l'utiliser et travailler avec.


----------



## Aliboron (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris je n'ai pas intérêt à faire la mise la mise à niveau. Alors il faudra que je fasse quoi? Cliquer sur télécharger ?  Sur acheter ? Mais il va y avoir un problème si je clique sur acheter, car je pense que pour eux c'est la version 17 que j'ai à l'essai alors que c'est la version 15. Que me conseilles tu ? tout désinstaller et repartir à zéro ?


Ça n'est pas très important. Tu peux terminer ta période d'essai avec la version 15, tu téléchargeras la version 17 lors de l'achat. Tu peux aussi désinstaller tout et repartir directement sur la version 17 si tu préfères. "Pour eux", ça n'a pas d'importance ni d'incidence, il n'y aura même pas de vérification ou quoi que ce soit du genre. Une fois ta licence payée, tu pourras/devras saisir la clé dans la version 17 (de toute façon, elle ne serait pas acceptée par la version 15) et tout fonctionnera sans souci particulier.



jlb11 a dit:


> Est-ce que je peux sauvegarder Windows 10 avec Acronis et lorsque j'aurai installé la version 17 je restaure Windows. Dis-moi si ça peut être possible


Ce n'est pas nécessaire. Il faudra seulement "Éteindre" Windows dans la machine virtuelle avant la migration (c'est en tout cas préférable). Ta machine virtuelle (un fichier xxx.pvm qui se trouve dans le dossier ~/Documents/Parallels) sera directement prise en compte par la version 17, au premier lancement il te sera proposé une installation des "Outils Parallels" et tout sera en place.


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

ah ça ça m'intéresse. tu peux me dire ou se trouve ce fichier.vmx? C'est peut être stupide pour toi cette question et autre question le SSD que je vais prendre il faudra qu'il soit en NTFS? Ne m'en veux pas trop pour ces questions mais j'ai la comprenette plus lente (j'ai 79 ans)


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

je viens de voir d'autres réponses que tu as pu faire. Je vais attendre que la version 15 se termine. Ensuite je vais acheter la version 17. Je l'installerai. Je reviendrai sur cette discussion à ce moment là.


----------



## Aliboron (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Tu peux me dire où se trouve ce fichier.vmx ?


Fichier .vmx ? Je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit, pour ma part. 




jlb11 a dit:


> Autre question : le SSD que je vais prendre il faudra qu'il soit en NTFS ?


Non, les disques externes (ou internes) destinés à être utilisés par macOS doivent être en APFS ou HFS+. Les fichiers xxx.pvm des machines virtuelles sont des fichiers macOS, ils sont utilisés par Parallels Desktop qui est une application macOS, ils ne sont pas destinés à être installés sur un disque formaté en NTFS...


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Permets moi de te remercier pour tout le temps que tu as passé avec mes questions et chapeau tu un cador dans ta partie. Merci pour ta gentillesse et ta patience


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Ok pour le SSD. Il sera formaté par Mac


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

j'en ai appris pas mal aujourd'hui


----------



## Aliboron (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Permets moi de te remercier pour tout le temps que tu as passé avec mes questions et chapeau tu un cador dans ta partie. Merci pour ta gentillesse et ta patience


Comme on était deux à te répondre, je ne sais pas si c'est à moi que ça s'adresse. Mais, si c'est le cas, je te rassure, ce n'est que de l'observation et de l'expérience (ça fait des années que j'utilise Parallels Desktop)...

*NB :*_ évite de multiplier les messages successifs comme dans un échange de SMS, pour compléter un message, tu peux cliquer sur le bouton "Éditer" en bas à gauche..._


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

On dit que c'est plus facile Mac que Windows mais je me demande si c'est vrai


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Oh la vache je n'avais pas fait attention que vous étiez 2. @Locke excuses moi . Vraiment je n'avais pas fait attention. je ne regardais que les réponses. Merci aussi de tes renseignements et encore excuses moi. Donc ça s'adresse à toi aussi.


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

je suis content d'être tombé sur des spécialistes


----------



## daniel34 (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ayant Parallels Desktop à l'essai jusqu'au 21 mars 2022 j'ai vu en cliquant droit sur l'icone que j'avais la version 15 et que l'on pouvait faire la mise à jour vers la version 17. je voulais savoir si je peux faire cette mise à jour sans crainte. Je pose cette question ca je n'ai pas du tout l'habitude de ces logiciels et je ne sais pas ce qui m'attends si je clique sur faire la mise à  jour. j'ai posé la question sur le site Parallels mais personne ne réponds. Si je fais cette mise à jour est ce que Windows sera toujours installé ou il faudra que je le réinstalle. Merci pour vos remarques


Je ne sais pas et je ne l'utilise pas… désolé !


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Relis lentement ma réponse précédente. Tu peux sauvegarder manuellement le fichier .vmx qui contient ta version de Windows dans un disque dur USB. Si tu fais une désinstallation de l'ancienne version de Parallels Desktop au profit de la dernière version en cours, soit tu en fais l'importation, soit tu la laisses dans le disque dur USB, mais avec cette possibilité de la déclarer dans macOS et Parallels Desktop pour pouvoir l'utiliser et travailler avec.


Peux tu me dire à quel endroit jet quel chemin je peux trouver ce fichier .vmx pour que je puisse le mettre sur un SSD. est ce qu'il faudra d'autres fichiers que je dois mettre sur ce SSD?


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Peux tu me dire à quel endroit jet quel chemin je peux trouver ce fichier .vmx pour que je puisse le mettre sur un SSD. est ce qu'il faudra d'autres fichiers que je dois mettre sur ce SSD?


Il faut apprendre le fonctionnement des logiciels que l'on installe, non ? Sinon, par défaut avec un logiciel comme Parallels Desktop ou VMware, les machines virtuelles sont toujours stockées dans un dossier ayant pour nom Machines virtuelles dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison.


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

ça fait à peine quelques jours que je suis sur mac. Beaucoup de chose à apprendre


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> ça fait à peine quelques jours que je suis sur mac. Beaucoup de chose à apprendre


macOS est le sytème d'exploitation et Parallels Desktop un logiciel. Que trouve-t-on sur le site officiel de l'éditeur ? Et bien, par exemple le mode d'emploi... https://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/resources/ ...et ça fait gagner du temps. 

Lien direct visible sous Safari... https://download.parallels.com/desktop/v17/docs/fr_FR/Parallels Desktop User's Guide.pdf?_gl=1*uidaau*_ga*MTYyMDMxNDI1OC4xNjQ3MTEzMzY0*_ga_Z1D1QSDCDP*MTY0NzExMzM2My4xLjEuMTY0NzExMzQwMi4yMQ..&_ga=2.119793800.1209551354.1647113364-1620314258.1647113364 ...dans cette page, si tu déplaces le curseur de la souris en bas vers le Dock dans son milieu, tu verras cette icône...





...un clic sur celle encadrée en rouge et le fichier sera téléchargé.


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

je comprends très bien ce que tu dis, mais je débute à peine sur Mac, je ne connaissais rien du tout. je ne pense pas que l'on apprenne en quelques jours. Je n'aurai eu à m'occuper que de Parallels Desktop j'aurai eu le temps de regarder plus profondément. Mais je n'arrête  pas de regarder des vidéo, installer des programmes et en quelques jours je ne peux pas tout assimiler. Comme j'ai dit plus j'ai 79 ans et je n'ai pas l'esprit aussi vif malheureusement sans compter que j'ai toujours été sur Windows pendant 40 ans. je vais même aller plus loin depuis ton dernier message je n'arrête pas de chercher ou je peux trouver HD/Utilisateurs/. j'ai regardé sur internet et parait il que ça se trouve dans bibliothèque. J'ai regardé dans Bibliothèque et je n'ai rien trouvé. Désolé si je suis C.........on et que je ne comprends rien


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2022)

C'est bien dans *Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison* dans le dossier *Parallels*...




...le dossier Machines virtuelles c'est pour VMware. Et l'extension du fichier de la machine virtuelle est .pvm. Comme mentionné, tu peux copier le dossier Parallels qui contient la machine virtuelle de Windows dans un disque dur USB.


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Merci de ta patience, de ta gentillesse et ta compréhension. J'ai bien trouvé un dossier mais confirme moi si c'est bien là. Il y a bien le dossier Parallels. C'est bien celui là.  tu comprends j'ai surtout la trouille de faire une c...........ie. Pour ce soir j'ai la tête comme un chaudron. Mais vraiment j'ai appris beaucoup de choses. j'arrête pas de prendre des notes


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> J'ai bien trouvé un dossier mais confirme moi si c'est bien là. Il y a bien le dossier Parallels. C'est bien celui là.


Non, je ne pense pas que tu sois au bon endroit, mais pas du tout. Regarde ma copie écran et le chemin qui est encadré en rouge...




...depuis le Bureau tu fais un clic sur Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison. Attention, sur le Bureau, donc sans application ouverte, il faut aller dans les Préférences du Finder...




...puis cocher cette option..




...et arrête de regarder des vidéos sur Youtube.


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Voilà quand j'ouvre le finder comment ça se présente. Ce n'est pas du tout comme chez toi


----------



## jlb11 (12 Mars 2022)

Est ce que c'est ça?

J'ai bien regardé et je pense que j'ai trouvé (Grace à toi) l'emplacement du dossier. Sans toi je n'y serai jamais arrivé. j'en ai à apprendre sur Mac. Encore merci à toi et aux autres bien sur. Je te souhaite une bonne soirée


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Est ce que c'est ça?


Maintenant oui, tu es au bon endroit. Sur le fond, 40 ans sous Windows ça laisse des traces, mais bon, il va te falloir changer tes bonnes mauvaises habitudes de windosien.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Mars 2022)

Si tu veux te mettre à macOS, déjà oublie parallel desktop et Windows en général.
Tu verras, tu apprendras plus vite.
Un mac c’est un ordinateur comme un autre . macOS est un système d’exploitation comme Windows. L’interface change un peu mais franchement on fait la même chose. 
Au lieu d’installer 1000 choses, télécharge le bouquin de macgénération et potasse les tranquillement.
Fais les choses dans l’ordre.

That’s my 2 cents


----------



## jlb11 (13 Mars 2022)

Bonjour. Merci pour vos conseils. @Locke Comme tu dis ça laisse des traces. Le principal c'est que j'ai réussi pas sans mal et je le répète vraiment grâce à vous tous. Par contre _leeloo je ne peux pas laisser Windows pour la bonne raison que j'ai des logiciels qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec Windows. Concernant ton conseil de télécharger le bouquin de macgénération oui c'est un très bon conseil. Je reconnais que de passer de Windows à Apple pour moi c'est assez difficile lorsque je dis difficile pas le fait de changer d'environnement car je trouve Apple plus beau, plus rapide. Mais l'utilisation. Mais comme je suis persévérant j'y arriverai.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Mars 2022)

alors si vraiment tu as besoin de Windows pour un logiciel qui n'a pas d'équivalent sous macOS, garde un petit PC sous windows et n'utilise ton MacBook qu'avec macOS tu y gagneras à n'en pas douter.

tous les jours j'utilise mon PC sous Windows 10 au boulot et mon MacBook à la maison, je ne vois pas de différence entre les 2.


----------



## jlb11 (13 Mars 2022)

@love_leeloo. Depuis combien de temps tu es sur Apple? moi ça ne fait que quelques jours. C'est avec le temps que je vais apprendre toutes les ficelles. Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse changer les habitudes de 40 ans de Windows en quelques jours et il faut aussi tenir compte de l'âge de la personne. Un jeune en quelques jours va s'habituer plus facilement qu'une personne plus âgée. Du fait que je préfère Apple au point de vue environnement est déjà une bonne chose. maintenant il faut que je m'habitue avec tout le reste. ça viendra petit à petit. . Moi c'est des logiciels qui ne fonctionnent que sur Windows. je ne peux pas me permettre dans l'immédiat d'acheter des logiciels pour remplacer ceux de Windows. je ne pourrai le faire que petit à petit;


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Mars 2022)

Ce sont mes conseils. 
Bonnes découvertes


----------



## jlb11 (13 Mars 2022)

Tes conseils sont pour moi très précieux et je t'en remercie. ça été super sympa de ta part de m'en donner. j'ai vraiment apprécié les aides que j'ai eu concernant mes problèmes. encore merci


----------

